# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Höflichkeit - Suphaab - Etikette

## guenny

Der Anstoß für diesen Thread kam von einer Begebenheit zuhause. Meine Frau versuchte ihre eiskalten Füße bei mir zu wärmen und suchte sich dafür eine relativ empfindliche Stelle aus. Ich meinte da nur spontan "das ist aber jetzt überhaupt nciht suphaab".
Dies wurde zum Auslöser dafür, dass sie mir recht beleidigt (natürlich nur gut gespielt) und mit übertriebener Empörung vorhielt, wo Farangs ihrer Auffassung nach nicht suphaab sind. Ich will mal ein paar Beispiele aufzählen:
Im Fernsehen vor laufender Kamera "rumzumachen", Bettszenen, FKK, Straßenprostitution, alles mögliche. So ging das immer weiter.
Für mich ergab sch daraus das Bild, dass wohl alles als höchst unhöflich von ihr eingeschätzt wird, was in irgendeiner Form "intimes" an die Öffentlichkeit bringt. Selbst lautes Schneuzen ins Taschentuch sortiert sie in die Kategorie unhöflich   ::  
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass diese Ansichten meiner Frau Standard sind, dann wird mir langsam klar, wie verächtlich viele "höfliche" Thais doch hinter lächelnder Fassade auf die Langnasen herunterschauen müssen.
Schreibt doch mal eure Erfahrungen und Informationen zu der Frage auf, was gilt als höflich, was nicht, gibt es regionale oder gesellschaftliche Unterschiede, usw......

----------


## Dieter

Das Wort "supaab" oder so aehnlich habe ich noch nie gehoert.

Ansonsten sind die meisten Thais sehr hoeflich zu mir.

----------

> Das Wort "supaab" oder so aehnlich habe ich noch nie gehoert.


*สุภาพ* su\ pha :Zunge rausstrecken: 
(adj. höflich, zuvorkommend, demütig, bescheiden, freundlich, umgänglich, sanftmütig; nadj. Höflichkeit)

Doch, ist sehr gebräuchlich.

----------


## Met Prik

Dieter, die Uebersetzung von "su` phaap" ist "hoeflich".

----------


## Met Prik

He he Monta. Warst einen kleinen Tick schneller als ich  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

In welchem Zusammenhang hoehrt ihr dieses Wort? Werdet ihr Ruepel gelegentlich mal daran erinnert   :cool:  ??

----------


## Met Prik

> In welchem Zusammenhang hoehrt ihr dieses Wort? Werdet ihr Ruepel gelegentlich mal daran erinnert   ??


Ich z.B. staendig  ::

----------


## guenny

Danke für die aufschlussreichen Infos   ::  
Fällt euch dazu nix anderes ein?

----------


## Dieter

Na getz werd mal nich unhoeflich   :cool:  .

----------

Schneuzen weis ich nicht. Aber in der Nase bohren scheint Gesellschaftfähig zu sein.

----------


## Dieter

> Aber in der Nase bohren scheint Gesellschaftfähig zu sein.


  ::  Vielleicht gibt es da regionale Unterschiede, aber ich kann das nicht bestaetigen   ::  .

----------

Also mal ein paar Standard-Unhöflichkeiten (aus Thaisicht)
Lautes und aufgeregtes Reden, "zur Rede stellen", zu viel "pu:t dtrong" (Klartext reden) beim Ansprechen von Problemen, "ungeeignete" Bekleidung, z.B. kurze Hosen zu vielen Anlässen,

----------

Hab Nasebohren nun schon in allen Teilen Thailands erlebt. Ja sogar im skytrain in BKK. Scheint eher nen Schichtendingens zu sein als Regional gelagert.

----------


## Dieter

Man sollte auch nicht auf die Strasse kotzen   :cool:  .

Im Ernst, die Grundregeln sind absolut easy und eigentlich selbstverstaendlich. Vor Eintritt in die Bude Schuhe aus, niemand die Haxn entgegenstrecken, Aeltere etwas respektvoller Behandeln und schon passts.

Der Rest ergibt sich bei Gebrauch des Verstandes von selbst.

----------


## Dieter

Phommel, als gesellschaftsfaehig wuerde ich es dennoch nicht betrachten, es sei denn Du zaehlst Dich zur unteren Gesellschaftsschicht.

Also meine Freundin wuerde mir ganz sicher auf die Pfoten geben, wenn ich im Skytrain das popeln anfang. Abgesehen davon, kam ich selbst noch nicht auf diese Idee.

----------

> Also mal ein paar Standard-Unhöflichkeiten (aus Thaisicht)
> Lautes und aufgeregtes Reden,


Damit hat es mich zuerst erwischt, meine Frau war gerade eine Woche in Deutschland, wir sassen mit Freunden zusammen und es entstand eine hitzige Diskussion in deren Verlauf es auch lauter wurde und ich lautstatk beteiligt war. Meine Frau war dermassen empört darüber, dass sofort nach Thailand zurück wollte.

Seitdem halte ich mich bei lautstarken Aussprachen, in ihrer Gegenwart, zurück.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Desweiteren habe ich fest gestellt, dass jede "Kritik", sei sie auch noch so höflich vorgetragen, sehr übel aufstösst selbst, wenn ich meine Frau ganz lieb bitte, doch ab und an mal die Kühlschranktür zu schliessen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Volker, das wuerde mir aber auf den Sack gehen. Mit meiner Freundin rede ich Klartext, in ihrer Familie wird auch Klartext geredet.

----------

Ich arbeite daran, aber nichts überstürzen!

----------


## Joseph

Ich glaube, guenny möchte Dinge hören, die bei den Thais als unhöflich gelten, bei uns aber nicht als unhöflich gelten.

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel: Wenn z.B.  jemand im Hotel im Badezimmer seine Socken und seine Unterhosen wäscht und die anschließend, damit sie über Nacht trocknen,  auf die Stange über der Badewanne hängt, so ist das äußerst unhöflich...Unterhosen, Strümpfe gelten als etwas Niedriges, dürfen niemals höher als der Kopf eines Menschen hängen, sollten also zum Trocknen z.B. über die Kante der Badewanne gehängt werden...

Übrigens (wen es interessiert): suphaab komt aus dem Sanskrit, "su" heißt gut, "phaab" heißt Bild. Suphap heißt also ursprünglich "(dem anderen) ein gutes Bild (von sich) geben"...

Suphaabburut heißt im Thai "Gentleman", das weibl. Gegenstück heißt "Suphaabsadtrii". 

Joseph

----------

> Unterhosen, Strümpfe gelten als etwas Niedriges, dürfen niemals höher als der Kopf eines Menschen hängen, sollten also zum


Danke Joseph, wieder was gelernt hab  :super:

----------


## Dieter

> Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel: Wenn z.B.  jemand im Hotel im Badezimmer seine Socken und seine Unterhosen wäscht und die anschließend, damit sie über Nacht trocknen,  auf die Stange über der Badewanne hängt, so ist das äußerst unhöflich...Unterhosen, Strümpfe gelten als etwas Niedriges, dürfen niemals höher als der Kopf eines Menschen hängen, sollten also zum Trocknen z.B. über die Kante der Badewanne gehängt werden...


Das ist aber eigentlich ein ziemlich alter Zopf und wird zumindest in meiner Umgebung nicht ganz so eng gesehen.

Toll finde ich die Bereicherungen meines Wortschatzes durch Josephs Uebersetzungen.

----------


## guenny

Danke Joseph, genau das ist die Richtung in die ich wollte.
Ein Beispiel noch von mir, dürfte den gestandenen Bayern wohl zum Stirnrunzeln und Lachen bringen: Die bei uns ja durchaus üblichen Stofftaschentücher sind wohl ein absolutes Nogo, man darf sie zwar bei sich haben, aber wehe, man nutzt eines zum Naseputzen, und wenns nach dem Schnupftabakgenuss ist.... mal ich mir gar nicht aus wie das gewertet würde.

----------


## Dieter

Wie Guenny? Aus der Mottenkiste alte Zoepfe rauskramen, die hier keiner kennt und im modernen Thailand kaum noch jemand interessieren?

----------

> Wie Guenny? Aus der Mottenkiste alte Zoepfe rauskramen, die hier keiner kennt und im modernen Thailand kaum noch jemand interessieren?


Ich find das gut. Damit ist man vorbereitet, falls man mal bei puuh & yaa nächtigt.

----------


## guenny

Dieter,
Bangkok <> Thailand, München <> Bayern.
Wenn Thailand so modern wäre, wie du denkst, dann wäre dort vieles anders. Schon ein paar Kilometer aus der Hauptstadt raus, ich wage mal zu behaupten, selbst in der Hauptstadt, gelten doch völlig andere Gesetze als man sie in den bei den fortschrittlicher denkenden Menschen findet, die man kennt und vielleicht fälschlich für repräsentativ hält.
Deine Freundin ist mit Sicherheit nicht repräsentativ für die thailändische Bevölkerung, sie kennt die Welt, sie steht auf eigenen Füßen.
Was für uns möglicherweise alter Zopf aus der Mottenkiste ist, ist für andere völlig normaler Bestandteil  des Alltags.

----------


## Dieter

> Ich find das gut. Damit ist man vorbereitet, falls man mal bei puuh & yaa nächtigt.


Wenn dann uebernachtet yaa bei uns und puuh ziert schon laenger das Buddazimmer in Form eines huebschen Bildchens.

Noch was zum Thema, nie auf die Schwelle eines Hauses treten
 (dort wohnen die Hausgeister).

----------

Ich find es auch gut und hab schon wieder was gelernet. Dieter, ich befürchte, ich werde es nicht mehr erleben, dass das moderne Thailand im Isaan Einzug hält!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Joseph

also Dieter, ich glaube oder besser ich weiß, dass diese Vorstellungen und Verhaltensweisen in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung noch sehr lebendig sind und strikt befolgt werden. Natürlich gibt es einige (viele?), die sich davon gelöst haben. Ich glaube, besonders im Zusammenleben mit einem Farang ändert sich das Verhalten nach und nach, insbesondere wenn die Frau hier in Europa lebt.
Ich habe selbst erlebt, wie eine Thai, die schon länger mit einen Farang zusammen war, Unterwäsche in der beschriebenen Weise auf eine Stange über den Köpfen gehängt hat. Als ihre Schwester kam und darüber die Stirn runzelte, sagte die "Täterin"  zu ihrer Entschuldigung "ฝรั่งไม่ถือ" (Farang mai töh) = dem Farang macht das nichts aus. Aber die Schwester fragte mißbilligend zurück "เธอเป็นคนไทยหรือไม่" (theh bpen konn thai röh mai) = bist Du eine Thai oder nicht?.

Eine Thai (vielleicht nur eine Thai, die etwas auf sich hält) würde auch nicht  Unterwäsche oder Socken auf die Stange hängen, wenn sie ganz allein im Hotelzimmer ist. Würde sie es dennoch tun und würde durch puren Zufall ein Anderer davon Kenntnis erhalten, würden man die Dame nicht als "mai suphaab" = unhöflich bezeichnen, weil das immer ein Handeln/Verhalten einem Anderen gegenüber ist, sondern als "mai riep roy" = unordentlich.

Was guennys Stofftaschentuch betrifft, glaube ich, dass die einmalige Benutzung o.k. ist, aber dann muss man es mitsamt den "Schmutz" entsorgen...Es mehrfach zu benutzen, gilt als unmöglich. 

Joseph

----------


## Dieter

Joseph, ich sagte nur dass diese Dinge in meinem Umfeld nicht ganz so eng gesehen werden. Das sollte nicht implizieren, dass sie ueberhaupt keine Rolle spielen, nur wuerde man von mir nie erwarten, dass ich mich damit auch nur ansatzweise auskenne.

----------

> nur wuerde man von mir nie erwarten, dass ich mich damit auch nur ansatzweise auskenne.


von mit schon! Ich denke, wenn ich mich im Isaan aufhalte können die das auch erwarten. Wir erwarten ja, von den in Deutschland lebenden Ausländern auch, dass sie sich unseren Sitten etwas anpassen.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Naja, mein Vehalten stellte bisher nie ein Problem fuer irgendjemand dar und der einzigste Gesichtsverlust traf mich, als ich im Wettsaufen in der Disziplin Wodka dem aeltesten Bruder unterlag.

Dass ich mich im Isaan aufhalte, erwartet von mir zum Glueck auch niemand.

----------


## Joseph

Ein weiteres Beispiel, das ich selbst erlebt habe:

Ein Bekannter von mir, mit einer Thai verheiratet, wollte seiner Frau etwas Gutes tun. Er kaufte in Bad Homburg ein Bild von König Chulalongkorn (Rama V), der ja von den Thais sehr verehrt wird. Er hing das Bild im Schlafzimmer auf...er hing es zwar ziemlich hoch auf (er wusste, was man verehrt, muss hoch hängen), aber leider hing er es so auf, dass die Füße der beiden auf die Wand zeigten, an der das Bild hing...

Eine grobe Form der Unhöflichkeit gegenüber dem lange nicht mehr lebenden König, ein Ausdruck der Respektlosigkeit und absolut unmöglich...Die Frau empfand es auch als Respektlosigkeit und Unhöflichkeit gegenüber ihr selbst, weil sie meinte, ihr Mann müsse doch wissen, dass es so nicht geht...sie kam nicht auf den Gedanken, dass wir Farangs diese "Regel" nicht kennen...

Joseph

----------

Diese Regel war mir zwar geläufig aber bedacht hatte ich sie in Deutschland auch nicht. Musste für das Bild von König Bhumibol Adulyadej (Rama IX.),  auch schnell nen neuen Platz im Schlafzimmer finden!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Fuer mich sind das ineressante Einblicke. Ich war noch nie in der Wohnung eines Thai / Deutsch Ehepaares.

Volker, ihr habt tatsaechlich ein Bild des thailaendischen Koenigs im Schlafzimmer haengen?? Das kaeme mir aus atmosphaerischen / stilistischen Gruenden nicht in die Tuete.

Ich hab meiner Freundin zu liebe im Flur und weitgenug oben einen kleinen Altar an die Wand genagelt und dort oben thront der Erhabene voellig frei von der Gefahr, dass ihm jemand die Mauken entgegenstreckt.

Kein Geisterhaeuschen oder sonstigen Zirkus.

----------

Ich musste echt überlegen, um was es hier geht. Manche Dinge hatte ich mir bei meinem erten Besuch im Haus von Schwiegermutter einfach abgeguckt.
Ich zog die Schuhe vor der Haustür aus, akzeptierte, dass mich Suays Sohn, wenn er mich am Tag das erste Mal sah', mit einem Wai begrüsste, zeigte mit meinem Füssen nicht auf andere Menschen, wie ich es noch nie im Leben gemacht hatte, ausser, wenn ich jemanden in den Arsch getreten hatte.

Als Suay dann bei mir war, konnte ich sie davon überzeugen, dass ein kleines Eichenbücherbrett doch viel gefälliger ist als einer von diesen Thai-Altärchen. Buddha musste allerdings aus'm Schlafzimmer wieder raus, owohl er in gebührender Höhe stand, weil, es gehörte sich nicht, dass Buddha uns bei etwas vertraulicheren Aktivitäten zusehen würde.

In der neuen Wohnung steht er auf einem Querbrett über der Wohnzimmertür - von mir voll akzeptiert, ich denke sogar an Blumen zu den jeweilgen Voll- und Neumondtagen, natürlich unter Berücksichtung der schon mal auftretenden geographischen Differenz zu Thailand.

Im Wohnzimmer hängt auch ein Kalenderblatt vom König und der älteren Prinzessin, sowie ein großes Portrait vom verstorbenen Sohn.

Ach' ja, wir hatten neulich noch eine Diskussion darüber, dass es Suay nicht angenehm ist über den Tod zu sprechen. Auch akzeptiert, wozu auch ?

Aber Unhöflichkeiten ? Vielleicht sind wir beide zu höflich um unhöflich zu sein   ::

----------


## walter

na wenn das thema schon ansteht:
ich war mal im isaan bei einer tante meiner frau. sie rülpste oder stosste während des essens andauernd auf. ist das unhöflich, hat mich die familie schon damals nicht ernst genommen oder ist das normal?

anderes beispiel: wir treffen uns alle 2 wochen bei einem freund, der mit einer thai verheiratet ist. diese runde besteht schon seit 20 jahren, sie kam erst vor 4 jahren. in letzter zeit fällt mir auf, dass beim eintreffen der leute sie sich ins schlafzimmer zum video- oder computerspielen verdünnisiert.
die akzeptanz ihr gegenüber hat nach diversen zwischenfällen, sie warf ihrem mann während des essens ein feuerzeug an den kopf, etc., sichtlich abgenommen. erschwerend kam noch der weggang meiner frau dazu. wie ist das zu deuten? würde sich eine thai in thailand mit thaiehemann auch so verhalten?

----------


## Dieter

Is wie hier, manchmal fliegen die Fetzen, was ich so mibekommen habe dann aber richtig.

Mein einer Nachbar in Bangkok hatte ne zeitlang ein echtes Alkoholproblem, Seine Frau hat aus Frust mitgesoffen und dann hats irgendwann so gekracht, da stand sie mit dem Vorschlaghammer in der Soi und puderte den Pick Up des Mannes. Das war ne Show, vergess ich so schnell nicht mehr.

----------

> Volker, ihr habt tatsaechlich ein Bild des thailaendischen Koenigs im Schlafzimmer haengen?? Das kaeme mir aus atmosphaerischen / stilistischen Gruenden nicht in die Tuete.
> .


Ist auch nicht in ner Tüte aber nen Kalender unten dran!

Aber ansonsten haben wir, bisher keine Thai-Gegenstände in der Wohnung aber ich denke, da kommt noch was.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

volker,
so hat´s bei mir auch angefangen.   :Nono:  
erst da ein kleines thaiutensil, da ein kalenderchen, da ein altärchen, ja für rama den 5 auch noch eines, ein köchelgerätchen und so weiter............................................  ..................................................  ........................................
und nun....
ist sie weg und will partout ihr gerümpel nicht mitnehmen....

----------

walter, willst du mir damit sagen: Wehre den Anfängen?  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------


## walter

volker,   
du als isaanonlineschwergewicht solltest es besser wissen.   ::  
wehre den anfänge ist nur die halbe story. heute würde ich so verfahren:
alle thaiinstallationen sehr flexibel und leicht zu demontieren zulassen und sich schon den schnellentsorgungsplan für das gerümpel zulegen, denn die anfänge und das ende liegen manchmal sehr nahe .

ein guter rat von walter

----------

OK werde nur Siemens-Lufthaken verwenden!

----------


## Daniel Sun

Mit den Füßen eine Tür zustoßen wird auch nicht gern gesehen, egal wie voll man beladen ist. Hat wohl auch etwas mit den Geistern zu tun.

Übrigens, das die Unterwäsche nicht oberhalb des Kopfes hängen darf, kann auch soweit gehen, das man nicht mal unter einer Wäscheleine hergehen kann bzw. darf. Das hat meines Wissens aber auch religiöse Hintergründe.

----------


## Erich

Das hab ich auch gelesen, unter dem Stichwort Aberglaube - der wäre wohl einen eigenen Thread wert.

----------

> Das hab ich auch gelesen, unter dem Stichwort Aberglaube - der wäre wohl einen eigenen Thread wert.


Jo Erich, wenn wir uns Mühe geben, schlagen wir damit glattweg den "Schaffot-Threat!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Macht doch gleich einen Thread fuer das Getratsche alter Waschweiber auf   :cool:  .

----------

Dieter, da, worüber ich hier nicht reden darf, käme der bestimmt gut, werde ich mal eröffnen hehehe!

Aber über den "Aberglaube" der Thais gibt es wahnsinnig viel zu berichten und lächerlich find ich das Thema nicht! Es ist ein Teil Thailands und um Thailand geht es in diesem Forum!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Volker, fuer mich ist Aberglaube nichts als Aberglaube, dass es ihn auch in Thailand gibt aendert daran nichts   :cool:  .

----------

Dieter, der Aberglaube in Thailand ist ein ganz anderer als hier. Ist, zumindest für mich, dort sehr ausgeprägt und vermischt mit Geisterglauben! Wenn dich das Thema nicht berührt, "no problem" mich würden schon einige Erfahrungen anderer, zu diesem Thema interessieren.

Könnte auch schon einiges beitragen. Ich kann nur Dinge bewerten von denen ich was weiß und je mehr ich darüber weiß, um so besser kann ich sie beurteilen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Volker, auch der Aberglaube in Thailand ist Aberglaube, auch wenn er logischerweise anders is wie hier.

Warum muss ein Farang immer versuchen thailaendischer wie die Thais zu denken??

----------

Dieter ich will nur versuchen, es zu verstehen, Dinge zu erkennen, Falsches zu vermeiden! Kann doch nicht falsch sein, oder?. Will mich ja nicht diesem Aberglauben anschliessen!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Dieter

Volker, hast Du nicht Dein eigenes stabiles Weltbild, in dem Du einen Abergleuben einfach unter dieser Rubrik ablegen kannst?

----------

Du willst mich jetzt einfach nicht verstehen, OK wieviel Erdinger? Ich hab vier Diebels!

----------


## Erich

> Warum muss ein Farang immer versuchen thailaendischer wie die Thais zu denken??


Nach zwei Radebergern würd ich mal sagen, das wollen weder Volker noch ich, aber das ist einfach ein interessantes Thema.

Ausserdem stehen in Thailand soviele Fettnäpfchen rum (und da kenn ich mich aus mit reinlatschen), da ist es doch gut zu wissen, wo man mal versucht, nächstes mal nicht reinzutappen.

Erich

----------

Erich, da sind wir genau einer Meinung!

----------


## Joseph

Es gibt ein paar Hauptfelder, in denen sich für Thais Höflichkeit gegenüber Anderen besonders äußert. Zum Beispiel Art der Begrüßung, Art der Kleidung, Ausdrucksweise beim Sprechen...

Der Thai meint, besonders beim Sprechen müsse man höflich sein. Eine Sprache, die sich über sehr lange Zeiträume entwickelt, spiegelt ja die Denkart einer Sprachgemeinschaft wieder. Da z.B. in Thailand die Stellung, der Rang einer Person sehr wichtig sind, drückt sich das in der Sprache aus. Man gilt als höflich zum Anderen, wenn man entsprechend seiner Stellung dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber die Worte wählt. 

Spricht einer zum Anderen, so outet er sich durch die Art seiner Sprache und teilt dem Gesprächspartner und den Zuhörenden mit, in welcher Stellung man zum Anderen steht, höher oder niedriger, älter oder jünger, männlich oder weiblich...

Ihr alle wisst, dass Mann am Ende vieler Sätze "krap" sagt. "Danke" heißt zwar "Khoop Khun", aber im Allgemeinen muss Mann sagen "khop khun krap". Sonst gilt man als unhöflich. Das ist historisch zu erklären, das unübersetzbare krap (ครับ) kommt von "kho rap" (ขอรับ), das heißt: ich bitte (meine Botschaft, meine Bitte, das was ich sage) zu empfangen. 

Von vielen Begriffen gibt es zwei Worte, ein "höheres" und ein "tieferes" (sozial gemeint). Z.B. "danke" heißt "khop khun" oder "khop djai". Die Worte sind nur synonym, indem sie die gleiche Grundbedeutung haben, aber sie werden verschieden verwendet. Ein Kind zum Älteren, ein Schüler zum Lehrer, zwei gleichbrechtigte Erwachsene untereinander sagen "khop khun", aber ein Erwachsener zum Kind, zu einem Hausmädchen oder so benutzt "khoob djai".

Das gibt es bei sehr sehr vielen Begriffen. "ru" (รู้) und "saab" (ทราบ) heißen beide "wissen". "ru" ist ein niedrigeres Wort, "saab" ist das elegantere. Die historische Begründung ist, das "ru" ein originales Thaiwort ist, während "saab" aus dem Sanskrit kommt (verwandt mit latein. sapere = wissen, sapiens = weise). Und Sanskrit bzw. das daraus entstandene Pali war den Mönchen geläufig, und viele dieser Wörter wurden bei Hofe gesprochen, aber nicht im einfachen Volk...

Es gibt ein ganzes System von Personalpronomen, die neben dem Geschlecht (ob Männlein oder Weiblein) die Distanz zum Gesprächspartner 
angibt. Ein Mönch wird für die Zeit seines Mönchseins für "ich" nicht mehr 
"phom" benutzen, sondern "athamah" (อาตมา), das im Sanskrit "atma" heißt und in unserem "Atem" steckt. Ein Thai mit chines. Hintergrund sagt bei der Unterhaltung Seinesgleichen "uah"(อั๊ว), würde er es mit "echten" Thais benutzen- gälte er als unhöflich und grob...

Nur ein/eine Thai, der/die diese Feinheiten der Sprache beherrscht und anwendet, wird als höflich angesehen. 

Für mich als Ausländer sind nicht Grammatik oder Aussprache das Schwierigste, sondern die Feinheiten im Sprachgebrauch, in der richtigen, dem Gegenüber und der jeweiligen Situation angemessenen Wortwahl das Schwierigste. In Wirklichkeit ist es noch viel komplizierter als hier in der Kürze dargestellt.

Joseph

----------

Joseph, bin wieder mal überwältigt von deinem Wissen und danke schon wieder mal für die ausgezeichnete und verständliche Erklärung! Muss sagen :super: 

Hoffe, dass du diesem Forum noch lange erhalten bleibst! Durch dich sind wir besser.............

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Samuianer

Jau, gerade Thailand live!

wir plauschen mit einem Gast aus Irland angeregt im Foyer des Hotels.
Draussen laeuft ein Jemand ohne Hemd vorbei und sie: "That is may friend xxxx..."!

Sie raus hinterher wenige Augenblicke spaeter kommt sie ganz enttaeuscht zurueck und sagt fassunglos: "they cleared out his room!" Ich sagte: "What?"

Und sie: "They stole everything, even his toothbrush, there is nothing in the room no more!"

Hmmmm... ich gebe noch den Rat, die Touristen Polizeit einzuschalten!

Einige Minuten spaeter wird es lebendig, ein verbeulter, verkratzter Auslaender steht im Foyer, sichtlich erschuettert, und schildert was geschah: "er wollte seinem Anliegen, seine Sachen zurueck haben zu wollen, Nachdruck verleihen und trat mal eben gegen den Schlater der Rezeption (sehr, sehr, grosser Fehler - mai suphaab!) zack, waren 2 Thais zur Stelle die sofort anfingen auf ihn einzuschlagen!

tja dann kommt die (falsche ) Polizei (nicht Touristen Polizei) auf die Buehne, davor kommt ein gruselich aussehender aelterer Thai, auf die Bildflaeche und erklaert mit tiefer Stimme und boesem, boesem Blick: "Farang, Farang, tii Puuying...!" hmmmmm, offensichtlich war er aus den dunkleren Kreisen dieser Gesellschaft...keiner wagte ihm zu wiedersprechen, bis die Polizei kam... da verschwand er... auf die "Zuschauerbank".

Ploetzlich ging es nicht mehr darum , das er, der auslaendische Tourist bestohlen wurde, das sein Hotelzimmer komplett ausgeraeumt wurde, sondern darum das er sich "schlecht Verhalten" haette!

Wow, TiT!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoch3

Leute, was, wie auch immer passiert, verliert NIE die Fassung, damit gebt ihr dem gegenueber eine geschaerfte Waffe in die Hand, die in Thailand NIE wieder "herumgedreht" werden kann, ausschliesslich weil wir die Langnasen sind, keinen Anstand haben und auch ueberhaupt nicht wissen wie, wo es in der thai-Gesellschaft lang geht!

Nie und nimals darf das vergessen werden - Praevention ist die Loesung, vermeiden aller moeglichen Konfrontationen, und wenn es mal dazu kommt, "Oelkanne unbedingt im Schuppen" lassen, nix wie weg, Flucht nach vorn ist die beste Verteidigung!

Neueste Nachrichten: Jetzt heisst es sogar schon "Der hat hier nie gewohnt!" Hardcore! TiT

 :cool:

----------


## Met Prik

Boah eh, das ist ja ne Hammer Story, aber du hast Recht, so laeuft das hier nun mal. Der Farang ist leider meistens/immer der Dumme, wenn es hart auf hart kommt.

----------


## Samuianer

Nicht, Nie unter keinen Umstaenden vergessen!

Mal abwarten wie die Geschichte ausgeht... vielleicht landet er ja noch im Loch!

Waere nicht der Erste!

Soweit zu "Anstand" in der Thaigesellschaft - hat nicht schon wer das allgegenwaertige, voellig unbedarfte Popeln, das Ruelpsen bei Tisch, die Kehle klaeren, "Charlottenburger" (Ausschneuzen ueber die Hand) im Garten-Strandrestaurant, erwaehnt?

Laeuft halt unter der Kategorie "andere Laender, andere Sitten!"  :cool: 

irgendwie recht funny, das Ganze, habe oft den Eindruck das Vieles einfach nur Kulisse ist, um die vielen Stolpersteine, und "potholes" zu uebertuenchen und Jederzeit sagen zu koennen: "He, das sind die unteren Schichten, nur die machen sowas!...

trotzdem lebe ich gerne hier, weil mich KEINER ZWINGT auch so zu sein!

----------


## Dieter

> Es gibt ein paar Hauptfelder, in denen sich für Thais Höflichkeit gegenüber Anderen besonders äußert. Zum Beispiel Art der Begrüßung, Art der Kleidung, Ausdrucksweise beim Sprechen...
> 
> Da z.B. in Thailand die Stellung, der Rang einer Person sehr wichtig sind, drückt sich das in der Sprache aus. Man gilt als höflich zum Anderen, wenn man entsprechend seiner Stellung dem Gesprächspartner gegenüber die Worte wählt.


Joseph, da brauchste keinen Bohei drum machen, prinzipiell ist das in jeder Gesellschaft in der Welt dasselbe.

----------


## Dieter

> irgendwie recht funny, das Ganze, habe oft den Eindruck das Vieles einfach nur Kulisse ist, um die vielen Stolpersteine, und "potholes" zu uebertuenchen und Jederzeit sagen zu koennen: "He, das sind die unteren Schichten, nur die machen sowas!...
> 
> trotzdem lebe ich gerne hier, weil mich KEINER ZWINGT auch so zu sein!


Genau Manfred, wenn man mal die ganzen Hoeflicheitsrituale abzieht bleibt ein ganz normales Volk uebrig, in dem jedem Individuum alles ausser dem eigenen Wohlergehen am Hintern durchrutscht.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das ist in der Tat eine bittere Geschichte...
...aber so ist das, schnell werden aus Opfern Täter und aus Tätern Opfer.

Das ist aber nicht nur in Thailand so, kann man fast überall beobachten.

----------


## Samuianer

Neueste Neuigkeiten was "suphaap" in Thailand angeht:

"Also der Tourist, ist wieder zurueck, die Polizei ist fuer ihn in das Hotel gegangen, da war ploetzlich sein Rucksack, allerdings gepackt, wieder DA!!!!!!

Da die Polizei aber auch, wegen der Schlaegerei, einen Krankenwagen bestellt hatte und die Beamten sich 2x zum Ort des Geschehens begeben mussten - hat er noch 8000 Baehrte drauflegen duerfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es wurde ihm auch die Moeglichkeit einer Gegenanzeige geboten, die er allerdings (klugerweise) ausschlug..

Jau, Das nenne ich Zivilcourage und Anstand Fremden gegenueber, eine Super-Gesellschaft!

Da kann Mensch wahrlich drauf stolz sein das Mensch dem Koenigsabbild, dem Buddhaabbild, die Fuesse nicht zuwendet, das der Buddha nicht in dem gemeinsamen Schlafzimmer auf bewahrt wird, das Mensch die Schuhe vor der Tuer laesst, das Mensch nicht auf die Tuerschwelle tritt, sein Haupt ueber keinen aelteren Menschen erhebt und der ganze Rest dieses faulen Brimboriums!

Quietschclean!

Nur hinter den huebschen Fassaden....Maden, Wuermer, Faeulniss, Lug und Trug.... 

Sicher nicht generell und prinzipiell, aber immer oefter!

Mir quietscht schon das Zwerchfell, vor lachen!

Ich frage mich manchmal waqs waere wen sie diese ethisch-moralischen Vorsaetze NICHt haetten?  :cool: 

Was dann wohl Sache waere?

----------

